# Just updated to Kontakt 6, and...



## EmmCeeSq (Jul 26, 2019)

...obviously it's a different VST, and I have quite a lot (I mean, in the hundreds) of Kontakt 5 instances in my template. 
Is there an alternative to manually going through each instance, replacing kontakt 5 with kontakt 6? All instances are hosted in VEPro, with Cubase as the DAW, if that's relevant. 

Thanks for any help. I've not even looked at it yet, but the thought of going through each instance manually is not something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 26, 2019)

EmmCeeSq said:


> ...obviously it's a different VST, and I have quite a lot (I mean, in the hundreds) of Kontakt 5 instances in my template.
> Is there an alternative to manually going through each instance, replacing kontakt 5 with kontakt 6? All instances are hosted in VEPro, with Cubase as the DAW, if that's relevant.
> 
> Thanks for any help. I've not even looked at it yet, but the thought of going through each instance manually is not something I'm looking forward to.



Would there even be a good reason to change them all to v6? Why not keep them on 5 and set the new ones you add to that version?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jul 26, 2019)

I think I read somewhere you can rename the new Kontakt dll file to “Kontakt 5” and that would automatically load Kontakt 6.
They now named the dll file “Kontakt” so you won’t have this problem in the future if you decide to replace them all now

Edit: I actually did load the new Kontakt one by one which took me about a day, but that way you keep the naming consistent and as I said, for future Kontakt updates, it’ll automatically load the new dll as it will be the same name so I think it’s worth it doing it now and get it done with unless somebody else has a faster way to do this


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jul 26, 2019)

OK, thanks for the advice/info. I may bite the bullet at some stage, although it won't be today. Can't face it...


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 26, 2019)

samphony said:


> Which DAW? Is VEP involved?



Both things are answered in the OP.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jul 26, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Would there even be a good reason to change them all to v6? Why not keep them on 5 and set the new ones you add to that version?


That's a really good point. Add new libraries as K6 instances as and when, rather than going through. I'm just always worried about missing out on some new functionality, although (having looked a bit more carefully at K6 now) I'm not sure there is much. Thanks for this thought.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 26, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Would there even be a good reason to change them all to v6? Why not keep them on 5 and set the new ones you add to that version?



Yes. I’d just keep all Kontakt 5 instances the way they are instead of switching them to Kontakt 6. Both versions run independently of each other.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jul 26, 2019)

We had a chat about this in a Facebook group and some people pointed out that they noticed better performance with K6, so that could be a reason to upgrade. 
If you’re system is working ok, maybe wait


----------



## Jaap (Jul 26, 2019)

Just after Kontakt 6 was released and noticed that it used a different dll I experimented with renaming the dll and it worked out fine here. It replaced all my Kontakt 5 instances in all my projects with Kontakt 6.

I duplicated the Kontakt.dll and renamed my old Kontakt 5 to Kontakt 5.8 and renamed the Kontakt 6.dll to Kontakt 5.dll and also kept another Kontakt 6.dll for when I am updating Kontakt.
With this system I can also first check an update if it's all working out fine and if everything is running stable, I just duplicate and rename it again. Sounds like a big hassle, but actually isn't.

Just be sure you keep a copy of your original Kontakt 5.dll also in case it gives problems and that you can easily swap them again.


----------



## benatural (Jul 26, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Just after Kontakt 6 was released and noticed that it used a different dll I experimented with renaming the dll and it worked out fine here. It replaced all my Kontakt 5 instances in all my projects with Kontakt 6.
> 
> I duplicated the Kontakt.dll and renamed my old Kontakt 5 to Kontakt 5.8 and renamed the Kontakt 6.dll to Kontakt 5.dll and also kept another Kontakt 6.dll for when I am updating Kontakt.
> With this system I can also first check an update if it's all working out fine and if everything is running stable, I just duplicate and rename it again. Sounds like a big hassle, but actually isn't.
> ...


Interesting, does this really work? I thought I remember folks saying you couldn't just rename the .dll


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2019)

Some hosts don't like it when you rename DLLs (i.e. Maschine/KK for example, also maybe Cubase), but some are fine with it.


In either case, I would absolutely suggest not doing it unless you really have to. Doesn't cost you much (just some drive space) to keep K5 and K6 on your machine so all your old VEP frames still work. And then you can progressively move those K5 instances to K6, if so inclined, bit by bit as time allows...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 26, 2019)

@benatural - it works already for months stable here. Let me also say that I am not a fan of doing all this, but I didn't want to completely rebuild my big template from scratch and I could use of course both K5 and K6 running together, but I also noticed some good improvements with K6 and wanted to benefit from it.

I agree with @EvilDragon that if you don't have to do, then don't do it and btw Mario, it all works good here in Cubase and also no problems in my Komplete Kontrol with this.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah try taking two different subversions of K5 (say, 5.5.2 and latest 5.8.1), rename the older one to Kontakt 5.5.2.dll and see if it works in KK. It won't - it'll always load 5.8.1 IIRC.  Whereas in Reaper it works just fine.


----------



## benatural (Jul 26, 2019)

Right now I remember. It works with some hosts and not others, got it. Yeah I haven't bothered unfortunately to convert my template. It would take way too long and it would be too risky.

Maybe one day when I have more time on my hands!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 26, 2019)

If your template was built with Kontakt 5, just keep on adding Kontakt 6 libraries to it. Your older libraries will always sound the same, and new products will keep on bringing more awsome stuff to challenge the developpers.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 26, 2019)

As far as I remember when I wanted to replace K4 with K5 I just had to remove K4 temporary from my system. When the K4 wasn't found it loaded K5 automatically. It's a while ago and maybe it was from K3 to K4... whatever. Did anyone try if this works the same way from K5 to K6?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2019)

That's only possible on Mac with AU, and from Kontakt version 5.1 onward.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> That's only possible on Mac with AU, and from Kontakt version 5.1 onward.


Ah, cool, thanks!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 21, 2019)

EmmCeeSq said:


> That's a really good point. Add new libraries as K6 instances as and when, rather than going through. I'm just always worried about missing out on some new functionality, although (having looked a bit more carefully at K6 now) I'm not sure there is much. Thanks for this thought.


To my knowledge K6 (aka just "Kontakt") is mostly a developer's update. It adds things like a better reverb and wavetable synthesis. Developers can create great new instruments like "Noire," and you can't play them on Kontakt 5, because it doesn't have that stuff.

But if you are happy with the way your old music played, it's going to be exactly the same. Installing Kontakt 6 leaves Kontakt 5 in place. But the new features like wavetable will not be in your old instruments. I suppose you could go back to your old music and improve the reverb within Kontakt, but you already have reverbs I'm sure.

If it is in fact true that Kontakt 6 gives you some kind of performance boost (what do you say @EvilDragon ?) than you will appreciate that as you move forward and use it.


----------

